# Atwood saugeye



## YakinMike (Jan 2, 2018)

They must be feeding well right now. I caught three keepers while bass fishing yesterday morning in the coves in my kayak. They were all caught in 5' or less...and released for somebody else to enjoy.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you say on what? Crankbaits? Jigs and meat on the bottom? thanks.


----------



## YakinMike (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh yea sorry, I was bass fishing and caught them lol. I caught them on wacky rigged yum dingers. Weightless.


----------



## Stryder (Jun 17, 2011)

Catching them off of the docks, slow retrieve on a tri tail jig. Best was a 3# 18" this past week.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretty sure the Atwood saugeye tournament is Sunday, fished it the past couple years ,not sure I'll make this one ,was signed up for the April one , delay due to coronacrap, anyone else fishing it?


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone inform me if there is a tournament and if I can still sign up?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

squidlips2020 said:


> Can anyone inform me if there is a tournament and if I can still sign up?


If you're on Facebook look under Atwood saugeye fishing ,


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

I’m not on Facebook so I’ll have to look into another way


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

squidlips2020 said:


> I’m not on Facebook so I’ll have to look into another way


Neither am I , contact Adam 330-904-6446 , tournament director


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Been a couple weeks since I talked to him but from memory....
June 6
Registration 5 am at 212 Ramp 
$50/team , option $10 big fish ( cash only )


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I think FB is bull ****. Got a site like this and can’t join a tournament easily that’s posted on here is lame! But I guess it’s a bass tournament so expected!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I think FB is bull ****. Got a site like this and can’t join a tournament easily that’s posted on here is lame! But I guess it’s a bass tournament so expected!!


UM , saugeye tournament............


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone know the water temp at the Wood still ?


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

It was 69 on Monday.


----------



## Stryder (Jun 17, 2011)

Wondering if the lack of boats and fishing pressure on the lake for nearly 8 weeks last year has increased the size of the saugeye? Caught two 18"+ fish in the last two days and that's unusual.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Killing it out there this year with jigs caught over 200 keepers


----------

